# Don’t Low Ball Me Bro



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Figure I would share the lowball offers from Uber last night/early this morning. Passengers better start walking or get wheels as taking any of these is a Will Smith slap in the face. I tossed in a DD ping to compare pay/miles to Ubers.


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Today will only be my second day with upfront, but based on less than half a day going from 96% acceptance rate to 89%, I obviously can't afford the ridiculous expense of Pro.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

As long as someone is willing to take them, they will keep offering them…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Long trip are a loose loose situation.

You will find now that you're driving times will key around incentives, promotions, quest boost, or whatever you have in your market.

Any other time unless there's no ants available you will be making less than $0.50 a mile.

Short runs are the only ones that cannot be changed because they are already low as they can go


Just wait till you realize that $6 boost doesn't mean squat because they changed the base pay to adjust for the $6 boost.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Long trip are a loose loose situation.
> 
> You will find now that you're driving times will key around incentives, promotions, quest boost, or whatever you have in your market.
> 
> ...


It’s just a numbers game… and the house always wins…


----------



## GrdyUBLT (4 mo ago)

Most riders are willing to pay for the distance and time it takes them to reach their destinations safely but Uber is so greedy to compensate drivers.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

None of those rides are worth picking up at all


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Figure I would share the lowball offers from Uber last night/early this morning. Passengers better start walking or get wheels as taking any of these is a Will Smith slap in the face. I tossed in a DD ping to compare pay/miles to Ubers.


Wow, those offers are hilarious!


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Figure I would share the lowball offers from Uber last night/early this morning. Passengers better start walking or get wheels as taking any of these is a Will Smith slap in the face. I tossed in a DD ping to compare pay/miles to Ubers.


Did you just recently get Upfront Pricing? It's been in Phoenix for awhile and these are pretty typical fares.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Not that it matters much, but please show the miles of the trip like the first one. Thanks.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Did you just recently get Upfront Pricing? It's been in Phoenix for awhile and these are pretty typical fares.


Are you guys getting surge on your upfront prices and decent sized quests? We just got it yesterday and it seems to suck a huge bag of dicks....


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> Today will only be my second day with upfront, but based on less than half a day going from 96% acceptance rate to 89%, I obviously can't afford the ridiculous expense of Pro.


I guess it’s not all peaches and cream like you thought


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> Did you just recently get Upfront Pricing? It's been in Phoenix for awhile and these are pretty typical fares.


In Indiana, yes but in my other market in Miami, Uber/Lyft have had upfront pricing for a while. I’m going back down there for the fall/winter in about 2 weeks from now so it’ll be the same horse crap.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Not that it matters much, but please show the miles of the trip like the first one. Thanks.


Not sure how the bottom part got blocked off, my apologies. However, it’s basically paying .45-.55 cents a mile if that. Makes me glad that I only do this if there are massive surges but only through Lyft for the most part (2-3 rides a week).


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Disregarding the long pickup, the fares look about similar to what phoenix is. Which is around $0.70-$0.80 per mile, maybe your just staging in the wrong location?


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> I guess it’s not all peaches and cream like you thought


Amazing how the presumptive trolls know my thoughts.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

IDriveForUber said:


> Amazing how the presumptive trolls know my thoughts.


It’s actually not that difficult when you put your thoughts to words, I just respond to your words from previous posts and the one I responded to 😉


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Disregarding the long pickup, the fares look about similar to what phoenix is. Which is around $0.70-$0.80 per mile, maybe your just staging in the wrong location?


I was staging from my house as this little cornfield town doesn’t have any Uber/Lyft drivers. When a Lyft ping comes in, it’s usually a high surge, however, Uber won’t have a surge here so I’m thinking the pax is being charged up the @$$ while the fares above is the pay. 

Down in Miami, the market is saturated beyond belief and with the traffic, only makes sense to do it at nights with surges in Wynwood, SoBe, etc…


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I was staging from my house as this little cornfield town doesn’t have any Uber/Lyft drivers. When a Lyft ping comes in, it’s usually a high surge, however, Uber won’t have a surge here so I’m thinking the pax is being charged up the @$$ while the fares above is the pay.
> 
> Down in Miami, the market is saturated beyond belief and with the traffic, only makes sense to do it at nights with surges in Wynwood, SoBe, etc…


Right, so why wouldn't you take the ride that takes you into indiana and give rides over there?


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Right, so why wouldn't you take the ride that takes you into indiana and give rides over there?


I’m fortunate to wfh/remote and to get my @$$ out of the house it would have to be a big surge from the casino nearby, hence the reason why I only take 2-3 rides a week if that. Here is a screenshot from one of my last rides a few weeks ago. If I don’t get a big surge, I don’t drive.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lol. Those would be great offers in my area.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I’m fortunate to wfh/remote and to get my @$$ out of the house it would have to be a big surge from the casino nearby, hence the reason why I only take 2-3 rides a week if that. Here is a screenshot from one of my last rides a few weeks ago. If I don’t get a big surge, I don’t drive.


Makes sense to just hold on for the long ride


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you guys getting surge on your upfront prices and decent sized quests? We just got it yesterday and it seems to suck a huge bag of dicks....


Compared to tucson, the surge in Phoenix is pretty good.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

.


tucsongoober69 said:


> Compared to tucson, the surge in Phoenix is pretty good.
> View attachment 679364
> 
> View attachment 679365


Ya but go online, see what the real surge is.

Just about everybody has different offline and online surges. Well at least the ones that post on here anyway.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I just got upfront pricing a couple days ago, and virtually every offer has been higher than what I would have received under the old fare system.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> .
> 
> Ya but go online, see what the real surge is.
> 
> Just about everybody has different offline and online surges. Well at least the ones that post on here anyway.


Surge during morning, afternoon and pukers peak are about as real as you would see on the map


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Illini said:


> I just got upfront pricing a couple days ago, and virtually every offer has been higher than what I would have received under the old fare system.


That’s great, hope it continues for you. Where is your market?


----------



## Wild Bill Yahoo (Jan 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Are you guys getting surge on your upfront prices and decent sized quests? We just got it yesterday and it seems to suck a huge bag of dicks....


For the most part they lowball the offer, then show Surge and boost has been added. I recently saw a $6 surge come in at $8 total for the trip lol. Boost is a waste of time, it's all absorbed into the base rate. It's a joke.

Quests have been real inconsistent, some weeks better than others, but nothing like the Quests offered in 2020 - 2021. Most Quests range in the $1 - $3 per ride range.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

F30 LOLZ said:


> That’s great, hope it continues for you. Where is your market?


Chicago.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Figure I would share the lowball offers from Uber last night/early this morning. Passengers better start walking or get wheels as taking any of these is a Will Smith slap in the face. I tossed in a DD ping to compare pay/miles to Ubers.


Call Federal trade commission for fraud 1-877-FTC-HELP (1-877-382-4357)
Explain what's going on with Ubers New upfront fare flash split second fare pricing display scam


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

Upfront pricing sucks a bag of monkey cocks. Last week the college was $10 to $15 dollar surge areas all day before game time and over $20 after the game. Yesterday it never went over $2 before the game and $3 after.


----------



## Uber JC (4 mo ago)

CaddyDave said:


> Upfront pricing sucks a bag of monkey cocks. Last week the college was $10 to $15 dollar surge areas all day before game time and over $20 after the game. Yesterday it never went over $2 before the game and $3 after.


Surge areas are dependent on customer demand and driver availability. There were either less people needing an Uber or way more drivers than normal. Keep in mind that Uber has been offering sign on bonuses and incentives for new drivers in some markets. I routinely see $5 to $10 surges in my market and that's not on any game days or special events.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Call Federal trade commission for fraud 1-877-FTC-HELP (1-877-382-4357)
> Explain what's going on with Ubers New upfront fare flash split second fare pricing display scam


Last night/early morning I logged onto Uber and again, same crap and I was the only driver around and no surge. Makes me wonder how much Uber was charging these passengers.




Uber JC said:


> Surge areas are dependent on customer demand and driver availability. There were either less people needing an Uber or way more drivers than normal. Keep in mind that Uber has been offering sign on bonuses and incentives for new drivers in some markets. I routinely see $5 to $10 surges in my market and that's not on any game days or special events.


As mentioned above, I was the only Uber driver around and I rejected pings left/right and still no surges. Bet Uber were charging the passengers $125 for these trips and they would offer me a lousy $23 if that? Also, my last Uber trip (UE) was last Saturday and I made $17 and change for driving about 3 miles. Not sure who in their right minds would take these UberX trips.


----------



## Uber JC (4 mo ago)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Last night/early morning I logged onto Uber and again, same crap and I was the only driver around and no surge. Makes me wonder how much Uber was charging these passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not inside their algorithm, but I would think it would be beneficial for them to offer the surge if there was increased demand because if those riders can't get rides then they will find another way or use Lyft. Maybe there were more people working than you think? Those trips had to be going to someone. Sometimes on a busy night I'll ask people how long they were waiting before I started their way. When there's a surge, they usually say a while, when there's no surge they'll usually say just either no wait or just a couple of minutes.

When it's like that and you take a trip, ask the rider when you pick them up how long they were waiting before you committed to the trip. That'll tell you if Uber is holding out on the surge. I don't think they are, the customer pays the surge anyway and if they don't take a trip, Uber gets Zero.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You will find when you're the only one or very few people around on the passenger map, they will send you as far away as they possibly can for you to pick up as little as possible.

Now if you get a ping and you use the passenger map and use exactly their addresses and drop off you see pretty close to what they are getting charged.

You can expect very few ants on a very busy evening like you are in the early morning cuz I do it all the time, nothing but crap rides because they're so far away for so little.

Correction: they're not crap rides, they are financially unviable.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

Uber JC said:


> Surge areas are dependent on customer demand and driver availability. There were either less people needing an Uber or way more drivers than normal. Keep in mind that Uber has been offering sign on bonuses and incentives for new drivers in some markets. I routinely see $5 to $10 surges in my market and that's not on any game days or special events.


Ohhhh, I see. So this game day weekend was completely different than any other game day weekend before upfront pricing came into effect because even though I did just as many rides and I’ve always done during that time, enough people that didn’t need rides pushed the normally constant surge down $10+ dollars. Gotcha.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Not that it matters much, but please show the miles of the trip like the first one. Thanks.


If you tap on the small grid icon to the lower right of the images, it’ll reveal the lower part of the pictures.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

So UE is worth it here in my small cornfield town in Indiana compared to taking pax trips. Took two of these last night to the same person within 2 hours of each other IIRC.
However, in Miami, especially in the Kendall area, I wouldn’t see these fares.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

My balls are Bigger..lol


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Long trip are a loose loose situation.
> 
> You will find now that you're driving times will key around incentives, promotions, quest boost, or whatever you have in your market.
> 
> ...


💯


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Figure I would share the lowball offers from Uber last night/early this morning. Passengers better start walking or get wheels as taking any of these is a Will Smith slap in the face. I tossed in a DD ping to compare pay/miles to Ubers.


Jesus Louise's Uber is really financially suffering and is taking extreme measures to try pull in big dough $$$$ for investors as it has dumped on investors in the IPO.

40+ minutes ride that's 18+ minute away pick-up wants to pay you that low?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Figure I would share the lowball offers from Uber last night/early this morning. Passengers better start walking or get wheels as taking any of these is a Will Smith slap in the face. I tossed in a DD ping to compare pay/miles to Ubers.


If they don't even have drivers between you to pick up that far away pax then why are they even bringing this upfront crap to your market? I think COVID expedited Ubers future intention to roll out future Upfront and brought it to us fast. Looks like there's not enough ants and pings are going to far away Uber drivers.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Long trip are a loose loose situation.
> 
> You will find now that you're driving times will key around incentives, promotions, quest boost, or whatever you have in your market.
> 
> ...


Lose lose not loose loose


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Lose lose not loose loose


It works either way. Lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anubis said:


> Lose lose not loose loose


Seriously?i


You're going to pull an obvious Google Voice error bullshit, to some of the crap you put out there?

I'll even include the quote because we all know how you like to change shit and say that you never said it.



Anubis said:


> Jesus Louise's Uber is really financially suffering and is taking extreme measures to try pull in big dough $$$$ for investors as it has dumped on investors in the IPO.
> 
> 40+ minutes ride that's 18+ minute away pick-up wants to pay you that low?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Anubis said:


> Lose lose not loose loose


Wtf is this?

40+ minutes ride that's 18+ minute away pick-up wants to pay you that low?


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Anubis said:


> Jesus Louise's Uber is really financially suffering and is taking extreme measures to try pull in big dough $$$$ for investors as it has dumped on investors in the IPO.
> 
> 40+ minutes ride that's 18+ minute away pick-up wants to pay you that low?


And I was hoping these pax's would have logged onto the Lyft app as lately I would get huge surge rides from the casino nearby via Lyft but to no avail, they didn't. Therefore, they either stayed at the casino or drivers came from further away and took those bogus fares.



Anubis said:


> If they don't even have drivers between you to pick up that far away pax then why are they even bringing this upfront crap to your market? I think COVID expedited Ubers future intention to roll out future Upfront and brought it to us fast. Looks like there's not enough ants and pings are going to far away Uber drivers.


Uber kept sending me the same pings multiple times with maybe a $3 increase after the 3rd time but then dropped down $3 after the 5th time and so on. IMHO, a surge should have been attached to those rides as obviously I was the only Uber driver online nearby so also, IMHO, the pax was charged an insane amount and Uber lowballed me. This is my last weekend up here before I head back south for the fall/winter so just for kicks I'll log on this weekend at nights and see what other lowball offers they send over my way.


----------



## Wattaman (Nov 27, 2017)

F30 LOLZ said:


> That’s great, hope it continues for you. Where is your market?


It is definitely not working in favor of the driver on Cape Cod.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I’m fortunate to wfh/remote and to get my @$$ out of the house it would have to be a big surge from the casino nearby, hence the reason why I only take 2-3 rides a week if that. Here is a screenshot from one of my last rides a few weeks ago. If I don’t get a big surge, I don’t drive.


What was the bonus for($84.27)?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wild Bill Yahoo said:


> For the most part they lowball the offer, then show Surge and boost has been added. I recently saw a $6 surge come in at $8 total for the trip lol. Boost is a waste of time, it's all absorbed into the base rate. It's a joke.
> 
> Quests have been real inconsistent, some weeks better than others, but nothing like the Quests offered in 2020 - 2021. Most Quests range in the $1 - $3 per ride range.


Check this one out…


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> What was the bonus for($84.27)?


It was the surge as there were no drivers nearby the casino which is about 25 miles south of Indianapolis but near my house. However, w/o tip, surge or the crappy .55 cent fuel surcharge, that trip would have only been $22.25 driving almost 30 miles which I wouldn't have taken. Upfront pricing came out to be $107 but the pax left almost a $30 tip.



Diamondraider said:


> Check this one out…
> View attachment 679830


So w/o surge, a $6.24 payout for driving 15 miles. Lousy but the surge does help soften the blow to deadhead back if you didn't get a ride at the airport. Did you accept?


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Saw this request early Saturday morning and I’ve decided I’m going to hang up RS for good. Maybe I’ll do UE or DD if there are bonuses but I’m not driving far for lousy pay and being somewhere where they’ll be no pings coming back. Doubt things will be better in Miami when I move back down there for the fall/winter this weekend but back in the day when the pay was decent, it was fun.


Also, didn’t take a screen shot but got a ping from the same pickup location last night to go to downtown Indianapolis through Lyft for $15. Declined and looked up on the pax app and the ride from my house to downtown Indianapolis was $175 as there were no other drivers except me in the area. So Lyft was going to pocket basically the whole fare from the pax and pay me peanuts.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

UE pays so much more in Indiana, however, look at this. Time to retire from RS and UE for good.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> View attachment 682533
> .


Ridiculous. I feel sorry for the drivers doing this FT.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I got this one first thing this morning. Got to start my day with a laugh. Obviously I declined and immediately got a better trip.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> I got this one first thing this morning. Got to start my day with a laugh. Obviously I declined and immediately got a better trip.
> View attachment 685432


Just about 15 miles for under $6. Yeah the Pax has a better chance of hitch hiking.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

F30 LOLZ said:


> Just about 15 miles for under $6. Yeah the Pax has a better chance of hitch hiking.


It's odd. I'll get a lowball like this every once in a while, but then I will sometimes also get an oddly well paying trip that makes me do a double take to see if I'm missing something.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> It's odd. I'll get a lowball like this every once in a while, but then I will sometimes also get an oddly well paying trip that makes me do a double take to see if I'm missing something.


As you know and everyone else does, just keep declining the peanut pay and go for the big fish. I probably won't drive again till NYE but maybe just from 7-9PM. I did that years ago and Uber had a $30 promo for each ride. Did 2 hours and made over $250 but doubt it'll be like that again.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> oddly well paying trip that makes me do a double take to see if I'm missing something


This is because that particular rider is both willing and able to pay more than the low-ball trip's rider. Uber has tremendous knowledge of customer habits, patterns and preferences. The willingness and ability to pay higher amounts is why we sometimes get a much higher offer. I guarantee that any ridiculously high offer (excluding surge or boost) is a *relatively* rich rider.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

This past weekend I flew back to Indiana for a few days and got this request. I would rather be smashed in the face by a Louisville Slugger.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

F30 LOLZ said:


> This past weekend I flew back to Indiana for a few days and got this request. I would rather be smashed in the face by a Louisville Slugger.


It's a perfect five star rider though!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> This is because that particular rider is both willing and able to pay more than the low-ball trip's rider. Uber has tremendous knowledge of customer habits, patterns and preferences. The willingness and ability to pay higher amounts is why we sometimes get a much higher offer. I guarantee that any ridiculously high offer (excluding surge or boost) is a *relatively* rich rider.


You attribute purpose to a bunch of kids coloring. While Uber has this knowledge they are extremely erratic in how they apply it. I have been able to discern no reasonable pattern to how upfront prices are determined. Surge is irrelevant now. It will give you a quick indication as to whethe it's busy or not but as fare as the fare goes, the only thing that matters is what the upfront rate is for the trip. Sometimes I see a min fare which correctly adds the min fare plus the surge, other times it's higher and still others it's lower. I have taken people to high rent areas on a Saturday afternoon and gotten an up front fare that is 5 or 6 bucks more than what the trip would be according to the rate card and then checked the details to see that Uber lost a dollar on the trip. There were other drivers in the area so there is no reason for that. Why would you lose money on a trip when you have ALL of the relevant details in your possession. If there were a grown up running the show they would simplify things dramatically and make sure they made money on every trip.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> While Uber has this knowledge they are extremely erratic in how they apply it. I have been able to discern no reasonable pattern to how upfront prices are determined.


That one cannot detect a pattern says nothing whatsoever about the absence of one. I assure you that there's a pattern. There *must* be patterns (plural) because it's machine driven. They wouldn't randomize something like pricing. Not a shred of evidence supports randomized pricing.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I have taken people to high rent areas on a Saturday afternoon and gotten an up front fare that is 5 or 6 bucks more than what the trip would be according to the rate card


Yes, this is because Uber already knows their approximate incomes and willingness to pay based on historical data mining and analyses.



Disgusted Driver said:


> and then checked the details to see that Uber lost a dollar on the trip.


Well, I say:



PTCGUY said:


> You need to stop looking at what Uber "takes". That should have no bearing upon driving. If the money you receive works for you then do it, if not then don't.





Disgusted Driver said:


> There were other drivers in the area so there is no reason for that


Are you certain?



Heisenburger said:


> What do you know about batched matching?
> 
> How does Uber match riders with drivers?
> 
> ...





Disgusted Driver said:


> Why would you lose money on a trip when you have ALL of the relevant details in your possession.


Many industries, even very mature ones, use the loss leader approach to selling because it can definitely work. There's ample research demonstrating such.








Loss Leader Pricing


A loss leader pricing strategy, a term common in marketing, refers to an aggressive pricing strategy in which a store prices its goods below cost to




corporatefinanceinstitute.com













Loss Leader Pricing


Loss Leader Pricing Definition Loss Leader Pricing is an aggressive strategy of pricing where a business will sell its product at a cost much lower than




www.wallstreetmojo.com







https://www.inc.com/encyclopedia/loss-leader-pricing.html


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> That one cannot detect a pattern says nothing whatsoever about the absence of one. I assure you that there's a pattern. There *must* be patterns (plural) because it's machine driven. They wouldn't randomize something like pricing. Not a shred of evidence supports randomized pricing.
> 
> Yes, this is because Uber already knows their approximate incomes and willingness to pay based on historical data mining and analyses.
> 
> ...


You either aren't understanding what I typed or have a rather faulty argument. It's simply too exhausting to correct you when you are on a mission to prove yourself right.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You either aren't understanding what I typed or have a rather faulty argument. It's simply too exhausting to correct you when you are on a mission to prove yourself right.


Is that really the best that you can muster? Maybe have a couple days rest to recharge your battery and return to home plate to take another swing at it.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You either aren't understanding what I typed or have a rather faulty argument. It's simply too exhausting to correct you when you are on a mission to prove yourself right.


He's not that smart. He needs you to explain the world to him but then can't understand it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> He's not that smart. He needs you to explain the world to him but then can't understand it.


I run circles around you.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I run circles around you.


It's not uncommon for people with mental deficiencies to run in circles.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That would be a good response, for a six year old.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Atavar said:


> That would be a good response, for a six year old.


We have to dumb things down for him or he doesn't understand and needs further expiation--or has a temper tantrum. Or both.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

It seems that these two socks *might* belong to the same member.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You either aren't understanding what I typed or have a rather faulty argument. It's simply too exhausting to correct you when you are on a mission to prove yourself right.





WI_Hedgehog said:


> He's not that smart. He needs you to explain the world to him but then can't understand it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Then don’t stoop to his level. You can be better than that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> It seems that these two socks *might* belong to the same member.


They probably are, but remember the old adage.. 
Never argue with an idiot, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. Mark Twain


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> It seems that these two socks *might* belong to the same member.


Ah, your old fallback, but @Atavar and myself are clearly not the same person, nor in the same markets. Pretty lame HB.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Ah, your old fallback, but @Atavar and myself are clearly not the same person, nor in the same markets. Pretty lame HB.


Look at the post again. He didn’t include me in your sock collection.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Look at the post again. He didn’t include me in your sock collection.


You're right, that's even worse! There's no way @Disgusted Driver and I are the same account* person! Talk about @Heisenburger spitballing and hitting his own foot!

*corrected


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You seem to have a hard time with accurate speech. He never said they were the same account. 
He intimated they were one person with two separate accounts.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Atavar said:


> You seem to have a hard time with accurate speech. He never said they were the same account.
> He intimated they were one person with two separate accounts.


True. I did say "not the same person" in the previous post, but was thinking about DD's account and if it were even plausible for both accounts to be by one person.

It's snowing here and that's distracting...but you're right.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> True. I did say "not the same person" in the previous post, but was thinking about DD's account and if it were even plausible for both accounts to be by one person.
> 
> It's snowing here and that's distracting...but you're right.


It’s snowing here too and I should go blow off my driveway, but I am warm and comfy in bed under my electric blanket so I don’t want to. 
it can get another ten inches deeper before I’ll be at risk of having a problem.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Is that really the best that you can muster? Maybe have a couple days rest to recharge your battery and return to home plate to take another swing at it.


You would need to be worth the time and trouble.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Then don’t stoop to his level. You can be better than that.


I only use memes because it's easier than wasting time pecking out the same words repeatedly. With memes, it's just browse, select, post. I didn't know that they were universally frowned upon just because they're words with images instead of words alone.



WI_Hedgehog said:


> You're right, that's even worse! There's no way @Disgusted Driver and I are the same account* person! Talk about @Heisenburger spitballing and hitting his own foot!
> 
> *corrected


So you just puffed out your chest to defend another member just because... *They* couldn't?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> This is because that particular rider is both willing and able to pay more than the low-ball trip's rider. Uber has tremendous knowledge of customer habits, patterns and preferences. The willingness and ability to pay higher amounts is why we sometimes get a much higher offer. I guarantee that any ridiculously high offer (excluding surge or boost) is a *relatively* rich rider.


It might be rare, but I agree 100% with you. 

Uber’s data collection allows them to employ price elasticity techniques to dynamically adjust riders and drivers offerings.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> So you just puffed out your chest to defend another member just because... *They* couldn't?


That doesn't even make sense. Par for the course, though we knew you were shooting blanks when you hit the meme bin.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> That doesn't even make sense


To you.

It's clear to all of us that hedgehog commented immediately after disgusted commented. It's crystal clear that hedgehog was trying to appear to defend his "friend". But we all know that it's just two egos in the same noggin. Dissociative Identity Disorder (Multiple Personality Disorder)



Heisenburger said:


> It seems that these two socks *might* belong to the same member.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> To you.
> 
> It's clear to all of us that hedgehog commented immediately after disgusted commented. It's crystal clear that hedgehog was trying to appear to defend his "friend". But we all know that it's just two egos in the same noggin. Dissociative Identity Disorder (Multiple Personality Disorder)


You commented "immediately after @Disgusted Driver." Thanks for "clearly" demonstrating how warped your perception of reality is.


----------

